# Hammerheads off Tomarree (Port Stephens)



## Pedros (Oct 21, 2007)

With one very large fresh squid in my bag, having been caught the night before jigging off rocks at Boat Harbour, I set my yak for a trip out the heads at Port Stephens with kingfish in mind. I set up one rod floating half a squiddly head mid water, while I worked my other rod rapidly retrieving squid tentacle to see if i could get a hit. No luck with squid tentacle, and before I run you thru the sequence of events, yes, I have now learnt to tether all gear to yak and Wopfish will be pleased to know that I bought myself a lifevest in chrissy sales. Anyway, rod with squid head at midwater went screamin off and being more excited than my 3 year old son on xmas day, i just dropped my other rod (about $400 worth of gear all up) over the side.(amazing how human reflex reacts to rod screamin off) Hopefully whatever beast was on my line was going to make up for rod loss as it plummetted into the deep blue, but after one of the best fights and being dragged around for about 8 minutes, I saw a small fin appear, and realised that my expensive kayak and fishing gear had just introduced me to a new shark species - hammerhead - it was 4 ft and i landed it (well got to yak and cut line). Still I was disappointed with my catch and definitely not worth $400 in rod/reel combo so i reset remaining rod with other half of squid head, and sat back to enjoy breakfast (box of sultanas) - then I experienced my all time biggest jerk/bite/run on rod and this time only had a box of sultanas to lose over the side in excitement. My problems then got worse because whatever hit the line dragged down on my rod so hard, it tilted yak - as I leant to unclip my rod, my Hobie Adventure just flipped, and I'm in the open ocean in a 100 ft of water with upturned yak, and something big on rod. Saving grace was fishing boat about 100 metres away - after yelling for 2 minutes got their attention and they came over (still had rod in hand and had further tightened drag as only about 50 metres of braid left with angry fish on other end) - I gave 3 blokes in boat my rod, and asked them to haul in whatever in was, while I sorted out my yak. I turned yak easily, got back on board, and watched my new amigos land a solid 5 ft hammerhead - but F_CK it wasn't a fish and all-up total disappointment - I had phone and camera in waterproof bag that I had not closed properly so lost about $800 worth of gear there - lost my sunnies ($150), and fishing knife, pliars, new 60 lb trace all gone. Wife was initially ballistic about losing camera, yet when I told her I had been treading water with school of hammerheads below, just glad to have me back.

Anyway, many lessons learnt including not heading out into open ocean solo - but I am interested if others have had similar problem, where you get a big hit from fish/shark, which tilts the yak, and your body weight goes in same direction as you lean to retreive rod, and el presto you are treading water and yak is upside down. (rod holder was in front of me beside peddles)

I suppose I managed to land two hammerheads on light gear (just 40 pound leader) and those new double uni knots I've been practicing sure do work.

cheers
Pedro


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

One word ( Sound even ),

Eeekk...


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Holy crap. That's an expensive day out.

How heavy did you have your drag set? Only time I've had trouble getting rod out of holder was in the tempo double, which has the rod holders pointing forward. However, I haven't had a big hit with more than 3kg drag since then. Hope to find out soon how I'll handle line peeling off with 5kg drag


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Holy Shit!....that is an expensive trip. :shock: .....you could of at least landed the hammer head. :lol:

Do you have house and contents insurance??.....Mine would cover all lost and damaged items.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

It's a steep learning curve sometimes Pedros  I fish solo mainly because I don't know of anyone else here in Geraldton WA that is a yak fisho. I also lost a bit of gear a couple of weeks ago (after a wave broke on my yak and flipped it as I was heading out), but nothing like the $$$ you have lost unfortunately. When you fish alone you need to be doubly well prepared and possibly not too adventurous in the mighty Adventure :lol: 
I pedalled 5 to 6 k's down the coast today and had the wind pick up on me unfortunately, which made for a wet & bumpy trip back to my launch spot  
It's just so easy to lose gear out on a yak when the unexpected happens, as you experienced today - at least you had a couple of good tustles, I only had a couple of small nibbles from pickers :roll: 
Better luck next time Pedros and I'm sure you will be better prepared :wink:


----------



## Pedros (Oct 21, 2007)

My drag was not set too tight, otherwise gear would have all busted on first hit (particularly 2nd shark), but a combo of shark tilting yak with intial hit and me moving in same direction to grab rod, saw yak flip extemely easily - I reckon without the other boat turning up it would have been a lot more difficult because I had nothing to cut line with and hammerhead surfaced and started to circle, which could have got me in a real tangle with upturned yak.

I've got home/contents insurance but it would have to be a stretch getting a claim on this, wouldn't it?

Pedro


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Pedros said:


> My drag was not set too tight, otherwise gear would have all busted on first hit (particularly 2nd shark), but a combo of shark tilting yak with intial hit and me moving in same direction to grab rod, saw yak flip extemely easily - I reckon without the other boat turning up it would have been a lot more difficult because I had nothing to cut line with and hammerhead surfaced and started to circle, which could have got me in a real tangle with upturned yak.


The fish can only apply as much pressure as the drag allows - any more and the drag slips with the fish continuing to apply that pressure.

Other aspect of it is the position of the rod. If the rod was in the standard built-in rod holder then its pointing pretty high and the pressure of the fish can't do much to tilt the yak. However, if you had the rod in a scotty type holder with the rod close to horizontal and pointing out at right angles you have given the fish an enormous mechanical advantage, enable the pressure governed by the drag to exert much more torque on the yak. Interested to know which setup you were using.



Pedros said:


> I've got home/contents insurance but it would have to be a stretch getting a claim on this, wouldn't it?
> 
> Pedro


Mine wouldn't cover it. Only covers theft and damage while in the home for fishing equipment and water damage for electricals in very limited circumstances


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

That's a lot of life lessons for one trip Pedros, glad you're ok. I fell out of my Outback first two trips, but haven't since. I will again.

How much drag do you run? Maybe less is good, you can always tighten it. I try not to unclip my rods, I don't find it an impediment to fighting a fish.


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

holy flippin hobie batman...thats one nasty day out dude :shock: ...damn shame about the losses but luckily your back on dry land!!


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

sbd said:


> That's a lot of life lessons for one trip Pedros, glad you're ok. I fell out of my Outback first two trips, but haven't since. I will again.
> 
> How much drag do you run? Maybe less is good, you can always tighten it. I try not to unclip my rods, I don't find it an impediment to fighting a fish.


Glad to see you're back in one piece..

I'm with SBD my gear stays tethered all the time, I don't find the rods being tethered getting in the way with fighting fish. definitely also saves on gear loss if the worse happened.

I would probably run less drag and wind it up once you have rod in hand. I usually wind the drag down if I am trolling with the rod in a holder and then wind it up once fighting the fish.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Pedro, that's some experience. It's amazing how quickly things can turn to s**t when something large and violent hooks up - your mishap is a very timely reminder of what can/could happen. I recently bought a divers knife which I strap to my leg, just in case I get tangled up in line, or leashes. I think if I were in the water with a shark, I wouldn't be trying to save my gear - I'd be walking on water to get back on the yak.....


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Great tale there Pedro.
Glad to see you are here to tell the tale.
Makes Woppies Longy damage bill look like small change.(sorry Woppie I still giggle thinking about your back rod gettin slammed and I still dont know how you stayed upright)

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Pedros (Oct 21, 2007)

the rod holder is screwed on LHS of yak close to Pedals - for the rod holder to not interfere with pedal action, it needs to face slightly forward, and relatively flat (maybe a 20degree tilt only). In that regard my rod is fairly perpendicular to the water. Interesting that i only really crappoled myself when I realised second strike was also a hammerhead, yet larger, and realised this shark species loved to school in large numbers.

Will definitely be loosening drag/leaving camera on dry land/keeping everything tethered
Pedros


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

Peril said:


> Holy crap. That's an expensive day out.


You got that right Peril, when I have a fish on the line of one of my other rods I usually put it in the rod holder not just through it over the side. And with the Drag if I'm fishing for a big fish I put the drag so that line runs off easily and there is pretty much no tension so that you don't flip your yak. And it is also easy to get out of the rod holder then you just tighten your drag up.

Cheers.

Jared


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I had been told there were sharks in the area, and have been on a boat where someone has caught one on a paid fishing trip. But at least out of all the shark species you could have run across, Hammerhead are probably one of the less threatening species.
I will be sure to keep an eye out when I go out around the heads on my own in future.

Sorry to hear about your losses, makes me realise that I need to get some gear clips before I head out again. I dont know if you have an internal compartment in your yak. But I try to put my valuable things like phones, cameras etc in my drybag and then stuff them inside the sealed hatch of the yak. That way if I forget to close the drybag properly there is less chance of it getting wet.

You may be able to dry out your camera and get it working again - have been able to recover some pretty bad situations with cameras (wet and clogged with sand). But I dont like your chances with a mobile phone (one of the repairers in the area probably can fix it in a day for you though).

If you are willing to try your luck again, I will be more than happy to tag along to give support. I dont start until 11am these days, so a morning fish is definitely on the cards. Give me a call if you want to go out (other than this saturday sorry), and I will join you.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

They closed the beach at the North Entrance recently due to a school of 40 odd Hammerheads. My mate has taken 5 foot HH in Lake Macquarie, so they get around.

We had one of our members go over when we were onto a school of Kingies at Norah Head. Sorry I can't remember the members name but he was hooked up at the time and fell out of the yak. He lost a lot of gear. I saw him go over but I wasn't sure how it happened. It could have been his drag was too tight or it could have been that he just got too excited and over balanced. Either way is not a nice experience.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow, id kil myself if i lost that much gear :lol:. I connect a float to the leash of my camera, works a treat. Thats the good thing about my Cobra fishndive, it is very hard to tip. But i still tie my stuff down.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Alternatively, make sure that the total value of gear in the yak at any one time is worth stuff all! Amongst all the Sol rods and rackraiders and whatever else the other day, I still took out the SA AKFF bream comp with a 15 year old dodgy old rod and squeaky reel worth about $10 in total.

Actually, nah never mind the above comment. If I could afford better, I'd buy it too!

An experience you will never forget - what fun!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

wow what a story....sorry to hear of all the lost gear....

lesson one that i learnt when hooking big fish from a yak...make sure that you are pointing your yak in the direction of the fish before you lock up the drag....that way you get a free ride and not a free tip.....

good luck next time....


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Pedros said:


> the rod holder is screwed on LHS of yak close to Pedals - for the rod holder to not interfere with pedal action, it needs to face slightly forward, and relatively flat (maybe a 20degree tilt only). In that regard my rod is fairly perpendicular to the water. Interesting that i only really crappoled myself when I realised second strike was also a hammerhead, yet larger, and realised this shark species loved to school in large numbers.
> 
> Will definitely be loosening drag/leaving camera on dry land/keeping everything tethered
> Pedros


Thanks for that info Pedros. I don't think that the lesson here is to loosen the drag. One of your target fish is presumably kings. They will head to any structure and bust you off as soon as they are able. Having a loose drag doesn't give you a chance. For me, the answer is to use rodholders behind the seat that point mostly upward and deny the fish the leverage over the yak that comes from pointing the rod straight out. It also means that you don't need to shift your weight as much to get to the rod.

One of my hookups on rats last weekend was while trolling and there was a noticable tilt of the yak. But I could easily reach the rod and fight the fish. With little drag in 12m of water I would have lost the fish before I began the fight


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

bloody hell Pedro...hairy moment for ya :shock:

im amazed ya had the balls to hold onto ya rod as you went over knowing it was probably another shark on the line...
then again having just dropped the other rod over the side AND probably thinking about everything else ya just lost in the yak flipping over - cant blame ya.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Astro said:


> lesson one that i learnt when hooking big fish from a yak...make sure that you are pointing your yak in the direction of the fish before you lock up the drag....that way you get a free ride and not a free tip.....


I think that's definitely the key (if possible of course, might not be doable with kingies charging for the bottom).


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

bad luck on the gear, but the hammerheads would have been a good fight, and a fair old feed had you kept them!



Peril said:


> Pedros said:
> 
> 
> > the rod holder is screwed on LHS of yak close to Pedals - for the rod holder to not interfere with pedal action, it needs to face slightly forward, and relatively flat (maybe a 20degree tilt only). In that regard my rod is fairly perpendicular to the water. Interesting that i only really crappoled myself when I realised second strike was also a hammerhead, yet larger, and realised this shark species loved to school in large numbers.
> ...


Peril, what are your thoughts on high-sticking with the rod in the rear holder? Im fearful of getting hit and fishy taking a dive and wrapping the rod back on itself. Interested in your opinion, and others..

If im trolling a livie / squid head / big bibbed lure i have the rod horizontal with the butt tucked under one of my legs. It allows the sensitivity through my leg to feel the braid (couldnt do it with mono) and no reaching around to get a strike. Also gives some flexibility on the strike (not quite as hard as a rod holder - more 'give'). Doesnt interfere with the stroke, cos im not usually going too fast with the bait/lure described. Havent had a problem as yet, but not had a proper massive strike yet either. Only one way to find out..


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

water_baby said:


> Peril, what are your thoughts on high-sticking with the rod in the rear holder? Im fearful of getting hit and fishy taking a dive and wrapping the rod back on itself. Interested in your opinion, and others..
> 
> If im trolling a livie / squid head / big bibbed lure i have the rod horizontal with the butt tucked under one of my legs. It allows the sensitivity through my leg to feel the braid (couldnt do it with mono) and no reaching around to get a strike. Also gives some flexibility on the strike (not quite as hard as a rod holder - more 'give'). Doesnt interfere with the stroke, cos im not usually going too fast with the bait/lure described. Havent had a problem as yet, but not had a proper massive strike yet either. Only one way to find out..


Aaron, can't see an issue as I'm usually trolling a lure 10-15m behind me. Would only be a problem if I took too long to respond. Because the rod holder points the rod backwards a bit there is plenty of scope for the rod to bend without requiring it to bend too much. And of course the drag will give at its strike setting.

The few times I've trolled a bait on the downrigger I've used an inexpensive composite rod that has plenty of flex and that won't make me cry if it breaks. (Must remember to keep using it for downrigging even if I get a better jigging outfit)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I use the moulded in rod holders as my go-to rod locations, mainly because I'm not worried that they'll snap off. The biggest problem I've found with this is that with the rod held nearly vertically, there is a greater tendency to tip wrap. I almost snapped my GL2 at LR on Saturday after something took it fast with the braid caught around the tip. Thankfully the braid broke before the rod.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

water_baby said:


> Im fearful of getting hit and fishy taking a dive and wrapping the rod back on itself. Interested in your opinion, and others..


If you swapped your rodworks for an ugly stik bluewater that thought wouldnt cross your mind .


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

Don't know if it's been said here before but if your camera takes a swim put it in a bucket of fresh water immediately (might be a problem on a yak but...) as it's the salt crystalising as the saltwater dries out that stuffs em, or so I was told when I got a little too close to the Kiama blowhole with a brand new Nikon (four frames shot before uh oh!) some time ago :? . DO NOT dry out the camera even if you have put it in freshwater _ take it to the camera repair person of your choice still in the bucket! Counter intuitive but that's the advice given to me.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

yes, putting it in fresh water - and if you have a choice, use distilled water (pick it up cheap from Super-Cheap Auto, or Repco). This way the salt will be more likely to dissolve in the water, plus you wont have chlorine wrecking the circuits. Distilled water will not damage electrical circuits if it is dried properly, using Isopropyl alcohol.
I would do it myself, but I am used to working with electronics of that scale. If you are not used to it, then a camera shop is best of course.

Give me a call if you want assistance while you are still in the bay area, just need to clean the salt out of it, and then dry it by placing it in a tub of isopropyl to displace the water with alcohol, then just let it dry on its own.


----------



## Pete B (Dec 4, 2006)

Mate they get some bloody big bities up that neck of the woods you were lucky it was only the hammerheads in the area.

and glad it was only some gear lost albeit a bit XXXy at the time. This sport certainly requires some onboard preparation and contingency planning as you will have days like that...

Better luck next time...


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

L3GACY said:


> water_baby said:
> 
> 
> > Im fearful of getting hit and fishy taking a dive and wrapping the rod back on itself. Interested in your opinion, and others..
> ...


i dont like breaking any tackle at all mate! the custom lies across my lap as described before. i can look at it, admire it, touch it, smile coyly at it and not fear anything bad happening to it.

my major concern is that the rod is rated PE5-8, and im running heavy enough line and leader to rip the flush mount clean out of the kayak IF i stuff up the drag setting. im tempted to set it to 1/3 breaking strain (7-8kg drag) and then back it off a couple notches just to make sure nothing bad happens.

Peril, this is probably my biggest concern - emotional attachment to my tackle! next time i troll a big bait, ill put it in the rear flushmount and rope it to the yak. you reckon 15 metres out the back will be enough to dampen the angle of incidence?

note to self - make some heavy duty rod leashes..

(sorry for the digression from the original topic   )


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

What no photo's???? Hehe

Just kidding :lol: at least i made ya smile glad your ok

Matty


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Loco de mierda Pedros!!


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

Mate, if you are going to go out in that sort of territory after big fish/sharks you've got to get some outriggers fitted to prevent that happening again. They give you a great stability to tackle anything. Cheers Paul


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm posting this reply without reading all responses, so I'm probably just an echo at this point. Sounds to me like the rod was in your hands and you reacted to the bite, which coming from a shark - even at that size - would have made you react sharply. From my point of view, the best advice is to always stay composed, even when an absolute thumper hits you. I learned this the hard way, so many times before I started reeling in the big ones. Admittedly, I never tipped on my bad days, but I can see how it might happen. I overcame the shock factor by simply always expecting it to happen. Every cast to me is going to be the big one these days. I'm usually wrong, but I act like it will always eventuate. That way, I know my knots, my drag (this is a biggy) my position, my composure and everything else is ready.

When you get into this mindset, trust me, you'll lose a lot less fish and handle them a hell of a lot better when they strike. Instead of saying 'oh shit oh shit oh shit' say 'you're not getting away from me this time you bastich'. Its amazing how well it works when you think like this. At least, that's my experience.

Outriggers and the like will help for sure, but really, these aren't required to land a 4 foot shark (or any species). You just need to have composure, the right line, drag setting, well tied hooks and an expectancy for fish like that. Just be ready for it, and your chances for landing it will multiply.\

Oh and no doubt it's already been said: leash the rods, and make sure the rods aren't cheapies. Same for reels. And if there's a concern about mounted rod holders being ripped off (spotted a comment on this), they likely haven't been mounted properly. Rod mounts typically need backing plates for screws to bite into. Not if flatties and bream is your quarry, but tuna, sharks, kingies and the like will command them.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Pedros you fricken nutter - what a great start to your season !!! Bloody glad that you got your self that lifejckt - I'm sure you'll get the teathers soon..... I feel sorry mate I do - but only as sorry as the several cameras, knives, brand new rods / reels Ive lost myself...... dont tell me i didnt warn..........

It sounds like the day I had at longy last week - check the report from Wigg - anyhow mate give us a call and I'll think of a new list of goodies you might want to buy!!!!!

So I'm sure now after the great HH tussel your extremely hooked - and what can I say great presence of mind to hold onto your rod and continue fishing !!! Good job it wasnt windy and the yak got blown away

One more thing - maybe the fisherman (boat) was the same guy that rescued me off Tomaree last year when I went out in the yak !!!!! But thats another story....


----------



## kayakfisherman (Jan 4, 2006)

Geeze, you would have to be pissed off about losing so much gear. I wouldn't worry about the hammerheads; with that attachment at their toothy end you could easily get him in a headlock and tweek his nose for his troubles 

As far as gear is concerned my strategy is to go cheap, that way its no great loss if something goes in the drink. The only thing that would really bother me is losing my 4kg spin stick. I made it when I was about 17, and I have caught thousands of fish from it. The runners have all been replaced, some several times, and now they are simply held on the blank with electrical tape. Ugly as sin, but if I lost that old girl I think I would cry. Having said this, I don't leash the rods anymore. I used to, but found it too much of a pain having to put up with cords all over the place. The only thing I leash now is my paddle to the yak, though I should probably tie it of to myself...

Personally, where you can't go cheap, I think the best strategy is to make make as much float as you can, eg gluing foam to the bottom of your tackle box.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

glad to hear your'e still OK pedro, and theres a nice story for the grandkids....


----------



## fiery44 (Sep 10, 2007)

hey Pedro 
know just how u feel , was coming back from clovelly after catching nothing went to turn around to put my rod back in the holder and must have been on the top of a wave and splash went upside down for the first time , not a good feeling floating around in the ocean and its not until u get back in ur yak then u think oh shit my rods knife lures line etc have all gone down to the bottom , i reacon about $600 worth , nothing tied down . so we learn the hard way . i reacon its a bit risky going out in the ocean on ur own but if u do make sure its perfect weather ... glad to hear ur ok and will be back to fish another day ...cheers

Fred


----------



## oldmanandthesea (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow, that makes my $700 tip look pretty reasonable.But the main thing is always your safety, after all if you have your health you can always earn more money to replace your gear.After my scare I realised how unimportant fishing tackle is.And the carrying of a knife on your body is a good idea, even though I still don`t .I think tethering myself to the kayak would be a good safety move.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I take a VHF radio with me when I am out, but the fact of being on your own does draw to the fact that if I have the radio in the drybag (in the hull) and get separated from the yak, then I am just in just as bad shape as if I didnt have it.
Probably worth keeping it in the pouch of my PFD when I am on my own, at least then I can all for help if I get separated. I just dont like the idea of tethering myself to the yak.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Interesting report, and learning's. 
That's a lot of life lessons for one trip Pedros, glad you're ok.
That's what is great of this forum; we are all never too old to learn something new.

Sorry for your losses. I would of kept quite, I KNOW how my wife would have RESPONDED!!

If you catch one shark, you will catch another, because they swim/ prey in schools. If you haven't moved away from that spot, and want to catch more&#8230;. Burly with pillies and SEE what happens.


----------

